# the sage machine?



## Maglo (Jan 26, 2017)

Ok, after looking on the forums and wanting a sage machine, then been put off buying one by reading all the 0.01 grammers, saying there crap, is there anybody on here who will stick up for them? all i want is a cafe quality coffee without the faff of measuring out exact amounts of coffee, but i do want a HOT coffee so it must have a wand ?
Any abvice would be much appreciated, and has anybody used Backmarket for a recon model?
Thanks in advance 
Mike (not the Cofficianado)


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

i think the reason you see a lot of people who don’t recommend them is different from what you think it is. i thought about getting one, but didn’t in the end because i wanted a something sturdy that would be easy to fix and get parts if it broke. i got the impression after doing a bit of research that sages aren’t, really. 

i don’t always measure coffee, and when i do it’s to the nearest gram or thereabouts. often just be when i’m dialling in so i know what it’s about.


----------



## grahams999tle (8 mo ago)

Just bought a Bambino Plus (owned less than a week). Decided on it as I didn't want to wait 5 hours for it to warm up, wanted to be able to produce multiple cups of black or milky coffees if friends/family dropped in and (possibly) something my wife might want to have a go at using. 
Loving it so far. We are getting better than the usual cafe quality cups of coffee, much better in most instances. I am using decaf as well as cafe beans. Must admit though, I am measuring the amount of coffee grounds in. I have also gone through the whole process of "dialing in" (to the best of my current ability). Following this I have re programmed the two cup button which is currently what I use for a quick cup of coffee. My wife likes a cappuccino so I just use the steam wand on one of the automatic settings for the milk, all good 👍🏼. 
I did buy new, for the warranty. I did buy a decent grinder and scales. I did read the pinned post on here about dosing and brew ratios. I do like the ritual of making coffee with my new toys.
Hope this helps. Good luck. G


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a sage be. Had it nearly 3 years now and i love it. Upgraded from a delonghi 4200, it was a big jump in quality but also a big learning curve to get consistent quality shots. 
what is your water like? Hard water will clog up your machine with scale. Grinder is the weak link imo. If you can afford it, separate grinder and sage dtp is a great starter kit. 
👍🏽


----------



## SurreyAlan (8 mo ago)

My BE is now 4 years old. I use water from the tap, lavazza sometimes otherwise something with a M&S or a Waitrose label. I grind till it looks enough then tamp. My coffee and frothing isn't consistent so every day is like going into a new coffee shop, it's still better than anything I get in a high street chain and just about everywhere else so for those of us that aren't chasing the ultimate cup they're fine. They are a consumable and though I'm sure someone somewhere can fix them it's not like a Gaggia where every part is on ebay. I've been thinking what to replace it with when it dies and though I'm tempted by a Gaggia or a Rancilio it seems they need modding to do all the stuff like temperature which in the case of the Rancilio seems to involve importing parts. Watching the videos and switching it on 15 minutes before you think you want a coffee then having spare containers to vent water off into, what a faff compared to the sage, switch it on enjoy your coffee. For an ordinary joe like me I think Graham has nailed it with a decent grinder and a Sage and that's what I'd go for but accept the sage will likely go to landfill at some point. I'm waiting for Graham to write some more about how he's getting on with it.


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

Maglo said:


> Ok, after looking on the forums and wanting a sage machine, then been put off buying one by reading all the 0.01 grammers, saying there crap, is there anybody on here who will stick up for them? all i want is a cafe quality coffee without the faff of measuring out exact amounts of coffee, but i do want a HOT coffee so it must have a wand ?
> Any abvice would be much appreciated, and has anybody used Backmarket for a recon model?
> Thanks in advance
> Mike (not the Cofficianado)


I've had a Barista Pro for about 18 months and I'm very satisfied with it. It's the right balance of features and ability control for me, and produces very nice coffee. I'll happily recommend it.


----------



## scottriglar8 (8 mo ago)

Hi buddy got a Touch, huge jump up from my last machine. Bought mine for 450 quid refurb off ebay, no problems so far . I enjoy the pre programmed options, have got some after market kit for it but I think that is my ocd. 

Buying fresh coffee beans is a huge step up from beans off Amazon.

Not had a problem gets a big thumbs up for me.


----------

